# Milan - Crotone: 4 dicembre 2016 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (27 Novembre 2016)

Il Milan, dopo la bella vittoria per 4-1 ad Empoli, torna in campo domenica 4 dicembre ad un orario insolito: l'ora di pranzo. I rossoneri affronteranno il Crotone.

Milan - Crotone si giocherà domenica 4 dicembre 2016 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Crotone in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## fra29 (27 Novembre 2016)

Ahia.. Partita alle 12.30 contro l'ultima della classe.
Servono solo 3 punti e poi se si portano 4 punti tra Roma e Atalanta davvero i nostri obiettivi potrebbero cambiare..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Novembre 2016)

3 punti.


----------



## Reblanck (27 Novembre 2016)

che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Novembre 2016)

Sbagliatissimo sottovalutarli ed entrare in campo già con la vittoria in tasca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2016)

Niang per Bonaventura


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Novembre 2016)

Il Crotone per ora vince contro la Sampdoria, per noi sarebbe una buona cosa se mantenessero il vantaggio credo.


----------



## Kaw (27 Novembre 2016)

Odio profondamente quando giochiamo alle 12.30.
Ricordo sempre brutte prestazioni, in ogni caso in casa col Crotone è sulla carta la partita più facile del campionato, quindi non esiste non vincere.


----------



## Tobi (27 Novembre 2016)

vietato regalare altri punti


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Novembre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere. Attenzione massima su trotta e falcinelli.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Novembre 2016)

partita che bisogna vincere assolutamente. non m'importa come giochiamo ma voglio i 3 punti. È l'occasione per prendere punti sulle altre che hanno tutte partite difficile. Napoli-inter, Juventus-Atalanta e Lazio-Roma!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Novembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> partita che bisogna vincere assolutamente. non m'importa come giochiamo ma voglio i 3 punti. È l'occasione per prendere punti sulle altre che hanno tutte partite difficile. Napoli-inter, Juventus-Atalanta e Lazio-Roma!



Partita importantissima per il Milan, so che e difficile ma vorrei vedere San Siro pieno.


----------



## Victorss (28 Novembre 2016)

Qualsiasi risultato diverso dalla vittoria sarebbe una catastrofe se guardiamo le partite delle nostre dirette concorrenti per un posto champions.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Novembre 2016)

Sempre brutto giocare alle 12.30. Comunque anche qui bisogna vincere, non ci sono scuse. Anche perché dopo avremo roma e atalanta che sono partite complicate


----------



## Casnop (28 Novembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> partita che bisogna vincere assolutamente. non m'importa come giochiamo ma voglio i 3 punti. È l'occasione per prendere punti sulle altre che hanno tutte partite difficile. Napoli-inter, Juventus-Atalanta e Lazio-Roma!



Che giornata... dai.


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Novembre 2016)

La cosa peggiore della vicenda cessione-non-cessione è che cambia completamente il mio modo di approcciare il tifo. Se il prezzo della vittoria deve essere il restare nelle grinfie malefiche di B & G non riesco a essere contento fino in fondo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Novembre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore della vicenda cessione-non-cessione è che cambia completamente il mio modo di approcciare il tifo. Se il prezzo della vittoria deve essere il restare nelle grinfie malefiche di B & G non riesco a essere contento fino in fondo.


Vivo anch'io con questo timore! Finché non arriverà sto closing non la vivrò troppo bene..


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore della vicenda cessione-non-cessione è che cambia completamente il mio modo di approcciare il tifo. Se il prezzo della vittoria deve essere il restare nelle grinfie malefiche di B & G non riesco a essere contento fino in fondo.



Questo è l'unico scenario impossibile 


Tifa sereno, questa stagione me la sto veramente godendo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2016)

Occasione incredibile vedendo le altre partite. Guai a steccare, bisogna vincere in tutti i modi.


----------



## Dave (28 Novembre 2016)

Prevendo un Milan-Pescara bis... senza il giusto atteggiamento e le invenzioni di Bonaventura questa partita finisce 0-0 o 1-1


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2016)

Sarà una partita tosta, Jack è fondamentale, ma non è che senza ora siamo incapaci di battere anche il Poggibonsi. Il Crotone è uno scandalo fatto squadra e non ha manco una parvenza di gioco come Empoli e Pescara, per dire.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Novembre 2016)

Centrocampo obbligato con Locatelli Kucka e Pasalic. In attacco l'unico dubbio è sull'eventuale recupero di Bacca penso. Son curioso di vedere se proporrà Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio e se conferma Gomez al fianco di Romagnoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2016)

Penso schieri questa:

Gigio
Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Antonelli
Kucka-Locatelli-Pasalic
Suso-Lapadula-Niang


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso schieri questa:
> 
> Gigio
> Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Antonelli
> ...



1 - Darei fiducia a Gomez

2 - Bene Kucka. Si è visto che la panchina (seppur sia durata pochi minuti) gli ha fatto bene.


----------



## Marilson (28 Novembre 2016)

da Calabrese con po' di rammarico non posso comunque esentarmi dal dire l'ovvio: dobbiamo asfaltarli. Vittoria rotonda in casa senza se e senza ma


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso schieri questa:
> 
> Gigio
> Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Antonelli
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso schieri questa:
> 
> Gigio
> Abate-Paletta-Romagnoli-Antonelli
> ...



Già.

Gli uomini del momento sono Suso e Lapadula, ci devono pensare loro, Niang è appannato, forse si sta riprendendo Kucka.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2016)

*Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 novembre:

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Romagnoli
De Sciglio
Kucka
Locatelli
Pasalic
Suso
Lapadula
Niang*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 novembre:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


Si credo sia questa la formazione..


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 novembre:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Temo sarà più difficile del previsto, da spararsi se non si vince con Napoli-Inter, Juve-Atalanta e derby di Roma


----------



## Tobi (29 Novembre 2016)

stiamo qui a temere il crotone ragazzi... dai... vinceremo bene questa partita senza troppo pathos


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 novembre:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



up


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Novembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> stiamo qui a temere il crotone ragazzi... dai... vinceremo bene questa partita senza troppo pathos


Temiamo tutti perchè in questi anni siamo riusciti a perdere contro squadre già retrocesse o a prendere 3 gol in casa dal Frosinone. E' normale volare bassi e rimanere coi piedi per terra.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2016)

Io ho paura che non vinceremo.. purtroppo questa squadra, quando si tratta di fare il salto di qualità e vincere partite importanti, fallisce sempre. Se non giocheremo concentrati e umili, il Crotone ci fermerà


----------



## Tobi (29 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho paura che non vinceremo.. purtroppo questa squadra, quando si tratta di fare il salto di qualità e vincere partite importanti, fallisce sempre. Se non giocheremo concentrati e umili, il Crotone ci fermerà



quest'anno stiamo un po sfatando questo tabu, abbiamo perso solo con Udinese-Napoli-Genoa vincendo quasi tutti gli scontri diretti (tranne fiorentina e Inter) e battendo tutte le squadre dal 10 posto in giu


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho paura che non vinceremo.. purtroppo questa squadra, quando si tratta di fare il salto di qualità e vincere partite importanti, fallisce sempre. Se non giocheremo concentrati e umili, il Crotone ci fermerà


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Novembre 2016)

Li temerei se non avessero ancora fatto punti fuori, ma uno (uno!) l'hanno fatto. Comunque se temiamo una squadra che ha preso 15 pere in 7 partite fuori casa, segnando solo 4 gol, allora siamo a posto. Se vogliamo una squadra che torna vincente anche la nostra mentalità (da tifosi e da squadra dico) deve esserlo. Questo non vuol dire non rispettarli e pensare di avere già i tre punti in tasca, ma queste partite vanno vinte senza se e senza ma, non importa se negli ultimi anni abbiamo fatto pena, non può essere una giustificazione ne un motivo per avere dubbi. Ecco, al massimo può essere un motivo per toccarsi lì sotto e fare gli scongiuri.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


>


Io mi auguro di sbagliare, ma è proprio questo genere di partite che sbaglia il Milan. E parlo anche di Milan ben più quotati, come l'ultimo di Ibra che perse punti in casa contro bologna e una Fiorentina mediocre in zona retrocessione. Occhio a dare per scontato i risultati


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 novembre:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



ennesima dimostrazione che la gazzetta da tempo ha smesso di essere un quotidiano sportivo.
Come detto già da altri quasi sicuramente rivedremo Antonelli, visto che sicuro questa formazione l'hanno fatta a caso, almeno potrebbero metterci un pò di anima.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Novembre 2016)

Sbaglio o sta inserendo sempre più Passlic?!


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro di sbagliare, ma è proprio questo genere di partite che sbaglia il Milan. E parlo anche di Milan ben più quotati, come l'ultimo di Ibra che perse punti in casa contro bologna e una Fiorentina mediocre in zona retrocessione. Occhio a dare per scontato i risultati



No, per scontato nulla ma io non posso essere cosi pessimista, sono convinto che anche senza Jack possiamo vincere questa partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2016)

Io odio la partita aperitivo.
Soprattutto quando gioca il mio milan.
Spero mi regalino una gioia cosi poi il derby lo guardo da spettatore distratto/soddisfatto 
Giornata calcistica troppo importante visti gli scontri diretti che saranno giocati.


----------



## zlatan (30 Novembre 2016)

E' il momento migliore forse se proprio doveva infortunarsi Jack. Col Crotone possiamo e dobbiamo farcela senza di lui, con la Roma perderemo comunque sia con lui che senza di lui. Poi dall'Atalanta è d'obbligo averlo però...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2016)

*Secondo Premium al posto di Bonaventura giocherà Pasalic e Lapadula è favorito su Bacca per il ruolo di prima punta.*


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' il momento migliore forse se proprio doveva infortunarsi Jack. Col Crotone possiamo e dobbiamo farcela senza di lui, con la Roma perderemo comunque sia con lui che senza di lui. Poi dall'Atalanta è d'obbligo averlo però...



La Roma ha fatto ridere col Pescara per larghi tratti e noi non abbiamo ancora perso un big-match. Calma.. Possiamo strappare punti specialmente se Salah non recupera dall'infortunio alla caviglia.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium al posto di Bonaventura giocherà Pasalic e Lapadula è favorito su Bacca per il ruolo di prima punta.*



benissimo lapadula dall'inizio, voglio che si sblocchi anche a san siro. 

pasalic meh, con l'empoli mi è sembrato un pò timido, deve fare di più, non limitarsi al compitino. 
senza jack non sarà così facile, speriamo in una grande gara di niang.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Novembre 2016)

Bisogna vincerla con minimo 3 gol di scarto, niente scuse.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*News da Tuttosport sulla formazione anti Crotone: al posto di Bonaventura giocherà Pasalic, Lapadula confermato al posto di Bacca mentre a Sinistra Antonelli dovrebbe prendere il posto di De Sciglio. Niang tornerà titolare in attacco.*


----------



## Pit96 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Con una vittoria potremmo allungare sulle squadre dietro di noi. C'è napoli-inter, juve-atalanta e roma-lazio. Insomma dobbiamo approfittarne assolutamente


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Crotone secondo Sky:*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *News da Tuttosport sulla formazione anti Crotone: al posto di Bonaventura giocherà Pasalic, Lapadula confermato al posto di Bacca mentre a Sinistra Antonelli dovrebbe prendere il posto di De Sciglio. Niang tornerà titolare in attacco.*



DeSciglio a destra e l'innominabile in panca e sarebbe perfetta.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Sky: a centrocampo dovrebbero giocare Pasalic, Sosa e Locatelli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: a centrocampo dovrebbero giocare Pasalic, Sosa e Locatelli.



per quanto Sosa faccia vomitare sto con il mister...Kucka nonostante non sia nel suo miglior momento è fondamentale per dinamismo e forza fisica ed essendo diffidato è giusto tenerlo in panca per la Roma...forse avrei messo Poli che almeno corre ma non è che cambia molto...col Crotone devi vincere in ogni caso...spero anche in Antonelli per De Sciglio che non si può guardare...


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## mistergao (2 Dicembre 2016)

Scendiamo in campo, li spacchiamo e poi usciamo. Semplice, no? L'imperativo è vincere, ma vincere in maniera larga, cattiva, spietata, per far vedere chi siamo.
Che poi il Crotone è anche una bella realtà, una squadra simpatica ecc... ma questi tre punti sono troppo importanti.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Dicembre 2016)

Questa è da vincere, nn c'è altro risultato disponibile


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Le formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
**
Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Kucka; Suso, Lapadula, Niang.
A disp.: Gabriel, Guarnone, Antonelli, Gomez, Zapata, Bertolacci, Honda, Sosa, Poli, L. Adriano. All.: Montella
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Montolivo, Calabria, Vangioni, Bonaventura, Bacca, M. Fernandez

Crotone (4-3-3): Cordaz; Rosi, Ferrari, Ceccherini, Martella; Capezzi, Barberis, Rohden; Palladino, Trotta, Falcinelli.*
*A disp.: Cojocaru, Festa, Sampirisi, Dussenne, Crisetig, Salzano, Simy, Stoian, Fazzi. All.: Nicola*
*Squalificati: - *
*Indisponibili: Dos Santos, Nalini, Tonev, Mesbah*


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/il-crotone-perde-i-pezzi-tonev-saltera-il-milan-vt42508.html#post1101729


----------



## koti (2 Dicembre 2016)

Questi fino ad ora hanno fatto solo 1 punto in trasferta, per il resto le hanno prese da tutti, pure dall'Empoli. Una delle squadre più scarse mai viste in serie A, se non si vince c'è da andare a nascondersi per la vergogna.


----------



## MilanistaOrgoglioso (2 Dicembre 2016)

l'orario è veramente scomodo almeno per me. Comunque spero di riuscire a vederla e spero in una vittoria di larga misura,del tipo 3-0.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Designato l'arbitro Di Bello per Milan - Crotone*


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Orario pessimo e partita pericolosa (si rischia di rilassarsi) ma servono assolutamente i 3 punti perché le prossime 2 sono dure e poi l'inizio girone di ritorno anche presenta partite difficili. C'è il forte rischio di passare da secondi a sesti se si abbassa la guardia


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Ecco i 23 convocati del Crotone per la sfida di San Siro contro il Milan:

Portieri - Cordaz; Festa; Cojocaru. 

Difensori - Ceccherini; Cuomo; Dussenne; Ferrari; Martella; Nicoletti; Rosi; Sampirisi. 

Centrocampisti - Barberis; Capezzi; Crisetig; Fazzi; Rohden; Salzano; Suljc. 

Attaccanti - Falcinelli; Palladino; Simy; Stoian; Trotta*


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere ma sarà durissima. Uff speriamo bene


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere ma sarà durissima. Uff speriamo bene



sulla carta la partita è facile facile.. i tre punti sono d'obbligo. Anche se bisogna stare attenti. Ma la partita non può essere durissima..


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sulla carta la partita è facile facile.. i tre punti sono d'obbligo. Anche se bisogna stare attenti. Ma la partita non può essere durissima..



Temo molto l'atteggiamento che avremo in campo.. e il fatto che il Crotone, per la legge dei numeri, dovrà fare altri punti fuoricasa. Poi penso a bari-Milan nel marzo 2011.. bisogna rimanere concentrati


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Temo molto l'atteggiamento che avremo in campo.. e il fatto che il Crotone, per la legge dei numeri, dovrà fare altri punti fuoricasa. Poi penso a bari-Milan nel marzo 2011.. bisogna rimanere concentrati



chiaro, non bisogna sottovalutare l'avversario, quello mai. Ma non possiamo aver paura del Crotone..


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Di Bello per Milan - Crotone*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco i 23 convocati del Crotone per la sfida di San Siro contro il Milan:
> 
> Portieri - Cordaz; Festa; Cojocaru.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Che ansia Sosa


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Suso.*


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo bene...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Dicembre 2016)

Se il mister ci ripristina pure Bertolacci signor 20 milioni...
Sarebbe d fargli una statua a Milanello


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ho tanta paura di Sosa, nella partita in cui partì titolare con il Pescara era come giocare in 10 (anzi in 9 considerato che c'era anche Bacca). Speriamo bene.


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ho tanta paura di Sosa, nella partita in cui partì titolare con il Pescara era come giocare in 10 (anzi in 9 considerato che c'era anche Bacca). Speriamo bene.



Beh... anche Pasalic nella scorsa partita ha giocato gli ultimi 15min quando gli avversari erano ormai tutti stanchi.


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Se il mister ci ripristina pure Bertolacci signor 20 milioni...
> Sarebbe d fargli una statua a Milanello



Prendetemi per pazzo, ma ho questa sensazione. Bertolacci è proprio il giocatore che in un centrocampo di Montella potrebbe far bene. Vediamo se ci fa sto miracolo (così possiamo venderlo per prendere un giocatore vero  )


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh... anche Pasalic nella scorsa partita ha giocato gli ultimi 15min quando gli avversari erano ormai tutti stanchi.


Sosa con il Pescara sbagliava anche i passaggi di tre metri, ricordo in particolare una azione di contropiede buttata via in modo incredibile, oltre ad un primo tempo totalmente fuori dalla partita in cui toccò, letteralmente, due palloni. Comunque neanche Pasalic mi sta piacendo, così come Locatelli onestamente.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali:
**
MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Lapadula, Niang. Allenatore: Vincenzo Montella.*
*
CROTONE (4-3-3): Cordaz; Rosi, Ferrari, Ceccherini, Martella; Rohden, Capezzi, Crisetig; Trotta, Falcinelli, Stoian. Allenatore: Davide Nicola.*


----------



## sion (4 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Lapadula, Niang. Allenatore: Vincenzo Montella.*
> *
> CROTONE (4-3-3): Cordaz; Rosi, Ferrari, Ceccherini, Martella; Rohden, Capezzi, Crisetig; Trotta, Falcinelli, Stoian. Allenatore: Davide Nicola.*



Ancora De Sciglio?! Ma non è possibile..


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Lapadula, Niang. Allenatore: Vincenzo Montella.*
> *
> CROTONE (4-3-3): Cordaz; Rosi, Ferrari, Ceccherini, Martella; Rohden, Capezzi, Crisetig; Trotta, Falcinelli, Stoian. Allenatore: Davide Nicola.*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ancora De Sciglio?! Ma non è possibile..



E' una cosa assurda. Antonelli non poteva giocare? E Antonelli a me fa schifo eh


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Panchina desolante comunque..


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Panchina desolante comunque..



Scherzi? Abbiamo gente come Poli, Vangioni e Bertolacci!


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Intanto il gallinaccio se la ride in tribuna.. non schioderà mai via da li


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Se non si muovono a entrare, quelli di Sky fanno in tempo a inquadrare tutto lo stadio..


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

Finalmente si gioca.
Il tema closing ha rotto fin troppo le balle.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

sicuramente segnerà ma ogni volta che vedo il ciabattaro niang salire palla al piede il suo controllo di palla mi fa salire il razzismo


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli non può perdere questi palloni li


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il vostro Niang lo ferma anche Rosi!!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

balliamo un po' troppo dietro ogni volta che partono in velocità


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bravissimo Suso


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma come fai a non prendere la porta?


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Obv, Crotone partita della vita.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a non prendere la porta?



Facile, basta avere i piedi montati al contrario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a non prendere la porta?



Che roba


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Con i suoi piedi Niang non diventera mai un gran giocatore. Tecnicamente sbaglia troppo. Se non fosse veloce sarebbe inutile quanto Poli.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che piedi Niang. Mamma mia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bella punizione di Sosa.


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa fa rimpiangere Poli


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Uallarito è più lento della moviola di Sky


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gol dello Scrotone


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

0-1 Finita dai


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma De Sciglio perchè non cambia mestiere?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Finita


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Eccola là.. Sosa maledetto.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vergogna.


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma come si fa ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che degrado


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Taaaaaac


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

1 - 0 meritato...

Stiamo dormendo...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Chissa quale polpette arriveranno a Gennaio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come si fa...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il giorno che Montella capirà che con questa rosa è IMPOSSIBILE fare turnover, ci mandi una lettera a casa.


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che vi avevo detto? Col Crotone avremmo sofferto


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Difesa ballerina, De Sciglio e Niang che si pestano i piedi, Uallarito che tira la palla sempre e solo contro gli avversari... la vedo dura se non si cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio oltre a essere attaccante aggiunto per gli avversari oggi è anche difensore aggiunto del crotone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sogno il giorno nel quale sulle fascie non ci saranno piu Abate e De Sciglio. Oltre ad essere dannosi in attacco dietro specialmente De Sciglio ne combina 4 a partita. Che sciagura.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vattene fuori dai c.......i sterco argentino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Sosa ha vinto il premio di miglior giocatore in Turchia perche e' capace a fare qualche tacco?


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che nervoso comunque.. perdere punti così in casa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

ahahahaha sto Sosa, incredibile.


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Davvero imbarazzanti.. de sciglio e sosa una roba immonda ..


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sto Niang cosa ci vedete di speciale? Mah..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa e De Scempio sono inguardabili...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ahahahaha sto Sosa, incredibile.



I frutti del "mercato condiviso".


----------



## R41D3N (4 Dicembre 2016)

Si vedeva sin dall'inizio che manca equilibrio. Basta un Crotone ordinato per andare sotto. Che roba!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa lo odio, scarso come pochi.


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che mettesse poli che vale 23627738382 sosa ...


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Niang cosa ci vedete di speciale? Mah..



A me danno del Troll quando dico che Niang fa pena


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non è possibile che al primo accenno di pressing andiamo sempre e costantemente in difficoltà


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Sosa lo odio, scarso come pochi.



La cosa che mi fa particolarmente fastidio e la sua lentezza. Cammina e ci mette una vita per ogni manovra e poi spesso sbaglia anche misura. Un disastro.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang non riesce manco a passare il pallone a mezzo metro.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il giorno che Montella capirà che con questa rosa è IMPOSSIBILE fare turnover, ci mandi una lettera a casa.



Il problema è che Kucka è diffidato e Bonaventura indisponibile.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa particolarmente fastidio e la sua lentezza. Cammina e ci mette una vita per ogni manovra e poi spesso sbaglia anche misura. Un disastro.



E' per questo che è Uallarito.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

ogni volta che gioca sosa perdiamo


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Prima togliamo 'sto Sosa prima la ribaltiamo.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> A me danno del Troll quando dico che Niang fa pena



Ma dai, fino ad oggi è stato importantissimo.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mammia mia Uallarito!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma cosa fa sto Sosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa è una cosa immonda!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma levate 'sto scarparo, basta cristo


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

vergogna


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il controllo di Niang roba da Hazard


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma basta!!!! Fuori sto cesso di Sosa..dentro chiunque per favore..mi fa rimpiangere muntari


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io toglierei Sosa (dannoso fino ad ora) per Kucka. E magari rischierei pure Pasalic (inesistente) per Bertolacci. In mezzo siamo troppo evanescenti.


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa 7 milioni.


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, fino ad oggi è stato importantissimo.



Ma se per 2 partite è stato messo bene bene in panca? Il resto? Un rigore falsissimo e cosa? Ma per favore sa corre e basta ha sbagliato sport!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa ha la suocera in curva nord e sta cercando di assassinarla. 
É l'unica spiegazione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbe. Che dire. Sto Sosa e proprion un ignorante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grande Gigio


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang e Sosa scandalosi


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se per 2 partite è stato messo bene bene in panca? Il resto? Un rigore falsissimo e cosa? Ma per favore sa corre e basta ha sbagliato sport!!!



.


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Quando gioca uallarito.......


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo questa occasione clamorosa parlate ancora di niang?????


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sto cesso di Niang


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!! Niang!


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ahahahahahah nianga che scarparo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che ignorante Niang mammamia, ma come si fa??????????


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Pasaliccccccc


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma chi lo ha comprato sosa ? cit Ruiu


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dai!!!
Ora 2-1 subito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

A me piace sto Pasalic


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gooool


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

PASALICCCCCCCCCCCC (sia maledetto Niang)


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bravo Mario.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Pasalicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

E vai!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Seeee, l'unico degno insieme a Suso.


----------



## arcanum (4 Dicembre 2016)

Almeno una gioia!! Pareggio più che meritato! 
Niang comunque ha il controllo palla di mia nonna


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Quel bidone di Sosa NON DEVE rientrare in campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sì Mariolino!!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

gol!! non so chi aveva predetto il gol di Pasalic, ma l'ha azzeccato!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

dai adesso il 2 a 1 e poi goleada di santo!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Se tira quella pippa di Sosa la manda in curva.


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Togliete sosa e niang e portiamola a casa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Quanto è goffo Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang salvato dal fuorigioco, si era divorato anche questa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa. Sosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka subito.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma sto Rosi eterna promessa in quante squadre diverse ha giocato? me lo ricordavo nella roma, nel siena, nel parma e nel frosinone (forse anche nel genoa) e ora sta nel Crotone


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang 4
Sosa 3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa forse uno dei peggior giocatori che ho visto nella mia vita. Ogni volta che ha messo piede in campo assolutamente disgustoso.

Un po come con Matri una cosa prevista da tutti noi tifosi, grazie Condom.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

73% di possesso palla e riuscire a soffrire. C'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fuori quello scarparo innominabile, dentro chiunque.
Pure Locatelli e Niang si dessero una svegliata.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

mettiamo un po' kuco e antonelli va


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Cerchiamo di provare a vincerla.. ma sarà dura con quei cessi di Sosa e desciglio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Dicembre 2016)

Metterei Bacca per Niang, e 4-4-2


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Almeno abbiamo pareggiato nel primo tempo... 
ora vinciamola..


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che tristezza però guardare alla panchina e vedere che le uniche alternative per cambiare un po' le cose sono Kucka e al massimo Bertolacci.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Metterei Bacca per Niang, e 4-4-2



Bacca non è nemmeno convocato, al massimo Luiz Adriano


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il livello si questa squadra oggi è imbarazzante. Oggi da milan, forse, sono donnarumma e suso e lapadula per l'impegno. I limiti di de sciglio e abate oggi sono stati determinanti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Leva Sosa e metti Kucka per favore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sul gol di chi è la colpa, De Sciglio o Romagnoli? O entrambi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Male Niang, era il 50% della squadra, se non lo recuperiamo subito la stagione è finita

mistero Sosa, perchè è stato comprato?

bene Lapadule e sopratutto Suso

Nella ripresa dentro L. Adriano, fuori Sosa e 424...


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se per 2 partite è stato messo bene bene in panca? Il resto? Un rigore falsissimo e cosa? Ma per favore sa corre e basta ha sbagliato sport!!!


Per intensità, corsa, prestanza fisica, il saper attrarre uomini su di sé. Tantissime azioni offensive passano da lui, purtroppo è (ancora) un po' troppo confusionario ma resta importantissimo per questa squadra. Deve imparare a gestirsi meglio ma sta sicuramente migliorando a livello globale, deve ancora compiere 22 anni, non dimentichiamolo...
Purtroppo di giocatori fatti e finiti, soprattutto di un certo livello, non ce ne possiamo permettere almeno finché non arrivano i cinesi.


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che cesso Sosa ragazzi


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma sul gol di chi è la colpa, De Sciglio o Romagnoli? O entrambi?



De Sciglio, ma Romagnoli non può far passare la palla che va a Falcinelli.. Serviva più cattiveria lì.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come dice qualcuno bisogna assolutamente recuperare Niang, che momentaccio che sta passando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio, ma Romagnoli non può far passare la palla che va a Falcinelli.. Serviva più cattiveria lì.



Pur vero che se la palla non fosse passata, al 99% è rigore e probabile espulsione del minorato


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma sul gol di chi è la colpa, De Sciglio o Romagnoli? O entrambi?



Romagnoli non poteva staccarsi da Falcinelli, quindi è colpa di De Sciglio che si è fatto prendere alle spalle. Alessio però è stato molle sulla seconda palla.


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma sto Rosi eterna promessa in quante squadre diverse ha giocato? me lo ricordavo nella roma, nel siena, nel parma e nel frosinone (forse anche nel genoa) e ora sta nel Crotone



Anche Ascoli mi pare ahahahah


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma sul gol di chi è la colpa, De Sciglio o Romagnoli? O entrambi?



secondo me di De Scempio.. in ritardo sul giocatore.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fuori sosa e de scempio... al loro posto prenderei due tifosi a caso...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio - Sosa - Niang tremendi. De sciglio soprattutto è il migliore in campo del Crotone


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

levate sto sosa vi prego, lato sinistro nostro imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Cross potente e teso di De Scrofa


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma noooo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma cosa sbagliamo


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapadula nooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

perché giochiamo solo a sinistra mah


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Basta con sto Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dai dai rotto dai


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come cavolo ha fatto a non entrare.. Pazzesco che sfiga.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Rigore!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Rigore netto!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dai Niang


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Rigore netto dai..


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sparati Niang di melma. Sto scarparo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang non ne sta azzeccando una.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Un po' regalato ma bene così


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Manco i rigori santo Dio. Manco i rigori.


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Basta niang, doveva tirare lapadula maledetot


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sto maledetto cesso


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo capito l'andazzo dai.


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Questo rigore è per tutti quelli che lodano Niang, vi meritate questo


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

dio del dio del dio...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

scontatissimo che lo sbagliava, l'ho visto da quando è andato a rubare palla in mano a lapadula


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che scimmia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang pretende anche il wi-fi gratuito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

È andata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mah...


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

che gol si è mangiato Lapadula, mai vista una roba così


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che scempio..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Un Balotelli scarso che corre


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Giornataccia per Niang


----------



## Alex (4 Dicembre 2016)

sto mononeurone doveva lasciare tirare Lapadula


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang osceno oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

ciaoooo, non la vinciamo piu. .


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Doveva tirare Gianluca perché se l'era procurato.. maledetto niang


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

I disordini societari e le intromissioni di Berlusconi hanno fatto il loro effetto a questo giro.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> che gol si è mangiato Lapadula, mai vista una roba così



Non se l'è mangiato, gli è praticamente rimbalzata sul braccio. E' sfiga là


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Niang pretende anche il wi-fi gratuito.



#Nofacciopraio
#Nomisporcolemaniperchésononegro


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questo rigore è per tutti quelli che lodano Niang, vi meritate questo





Ovvio che poi ti diano del troll.

tanto per precisare, ritengo che dovesse tirarlo Lapadula e che il francese abbia sbagliato nel togliergli il pallone di mano.


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque meglio così, era un rigore rubato, voglio vincere meritatamente.

Lapa non mi fare aspettare troppo


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Per me non era battuto male


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

mi sembrava impossibile che si potesse vincere facile con la penultima in classifica


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che poi ti diano del troll.
> 
> tanto per precisare, ritengo che dovesse tirarlo Lapadula e che il francese abbia sbagliato nel togliergli il pallone di mano.



Ripeto, perché non mi risponde mai nessuno, un cosa è bravo questo montato del cavolo????

Fa danni e basta, bentornata cara panchina.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo ancora tempo ma sono demoralizzato


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma come si fanno a scrivere certi commenti? 

Niang oggi sta facendo una brutta partita ma da qui ad insultarlo in questo modo mi sembra infantile e stupido.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che nervoso..


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, perché non mi risponde mai nessuno, un cosa è bravo questo montato del cavolo????
> 
> Fa danni e basta, bentornata cara panchina.



Ti ho risposto prima, a dire la verità.

Comunque, godiamo perché un giocatore "odiato" sbagli un rigore, eh. Che gran cosa!


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi si gioca con 3/4 in meno, ovvio che le cose vadano così ..


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto prima, a dire la verità.



Non hai specificato nulla, era diretto a tutti comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Quanto speravo De Sciglio si fosse rotto. Solo cosi lui e i compagni di merenda Montolivo e Abate vanno fuori dai c.


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella deve sostituire qualcuno a centrocampo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella dorme?


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mi spiegate perché non gioca kucka???


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

È ora di fare qualche cambio


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lo facciamo un cambio?


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

molto male Lapadula e Niang

Edit: e De Sciglio


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bello il cross di De Sciglio


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perché non gioca kucka???



Perché al prossimo cartellino gli scatta la squalifica e alla prossima abbiamo la Roma. Direi che è per questo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

gran cross di de sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vorrei capire cosa sta aspettando Montello per togliere Sosa e De Sciglio e far entrare Kucka e Antonelli. Basta. Non se ne puo piu di quei due in campo.


----------



## Butcher (4 Dicembre 2016)

Un bradipo ci metterebbe più cattiveria dei nostri.


----------



## Symon (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella si cerca però le batoste...
Sosa in campo è completamente fuori forma, Niang che calcia il rigore che è uno scarpone, e De Sciglio che al solito non commento...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vedendo partite come queste mi chiedo como sia possibile essere al secondo posto


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non se l'è mangiato, gli è praticamente rimbalzata sul braccio. E' sfiga là



no vabbè, non c'è sfiga che tenga a 10 cm dalla porta vuota, devi tirare giù la porta e basta


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella imbarazzante ...


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

mamma mia come gioca suso


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Son da togliere De Sciglio, Locatelli, Sosa e Niang. Stiamo al 66' e ancora sono in campo, vediamo se vuole toglierne almeno un paio o vuole perdere.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vedendo partite come queste mi chiedo como sia possibile essere al secondo posto


Bisogna avere il coraggio di ammettere che abbiamo avuto molta fortuna. Perché di partite così quest'anno ne abbiamo fatte tantissime.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Manco con il Crotone riescono a vincere sti quattro scarpari maledetti.. mi devono per forza rovinare la giornata


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non hai specificato nulla, era diretto a tutti comunque



L'ho capito che era diretto a tutti. Ti ho risposto visto che io sono tra quelli. Ma non lo difendo per la gara di oggi, sia chiaro. Ma per quanto fatto vedere da inizio stagione. E' un giocatore importante, da recuperare.

E comunque te lo scritto in cosa eccelle.

Godiamo, comunque, perché un giocatore "odiato" della nostra squadra ha sbagliato un rigore... Male, malissimo.


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Perché al prossimo cartellino gli scatta la squalifica e alla prossima abbiamo la Roma. Direi che è per questo



Ok non lo sapevo, grazie


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella sveglia! Mancano 20 minuti, cambia qualcosa perdio!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lo facciamo qualche cambio???????????????????????????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Buttare sta partita qua conservando Kucka anche nel secondo tempo per un ipotetica speranza di portare a casa punti a Roma.

Pazzia, questa e pazzia.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

montella sta sbagliando tutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque seriamente, tra Sosa e Niang oggi siamo in 9.


----------



## CIppO (4 Dicembre 2016)

Seeeeee però Niang basta mò.


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Lo facciamo qualche cambio???????????????????????????



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang. Ignorante.


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

vergogna


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

70 minuti di Sosa....


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Seeeeee però Niang basta mò.



Mr 60 milioni. Roftl!


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'ho capito che era diretto a tutti. Ti ho risposto visto che io sono tra quelli. Ma non lo difendo per la gara di oggi, sia chiaro. Ma per quanto fatto vedere da inizio stagione. E' un giocatore importante, da recuperare.
> 
> E comunque te lo scritto in cosa eccelle.
> 
> Godiamo, comunque, perché un giocatore "odiato" della nostra squadra ha sbagliato un rigore... Male, malissimo.



Quando un giocatore che non ha nessuna qualità, non fa altro che perdere palloni, tirare malissimo, buttarsi ogni volta, montarsi il capo per 2 (e non oltre, di cui 1 per un immeritato rigore preso) sbaglia queste cose, esulti perché forse qualcuno inizia ad aprire gli occhi.

Rispetto ovviamente il tuo pensiero, ma cosa pretendi, da un troll...


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa scarso oltre ogni limite, quando calcia succede una delle seguenti tre cose 1) palla in curva, 2) palla addosso a un rivale o 3) palla corta (come in tutti i corner o le punizioni che ha tirato fino ad ora)


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

dai ha levato sosa deo gratias


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bisogna dire che locatelli oggi è immobile ma di movimenti intorno non ce ne sono.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa non deve mai piu vedere il campo. Pazzia che abbia giocato fino a questo punto. 

Comunque cambio tardivo. Doveva entrare Kucka ad inizio secondo tempo o dopo 15' e Luiz Adriano per il finale


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non la vinceremo mai sta partita...quel rigore peserà..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andiamo in giro con Abate....


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio ormai ha perso anche la posizione.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

luiz l'altro che non va mai di prima


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che pippa Mandriano. Manco stoppare un pallone...


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma montella c'è in panchina?


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Luigi ma cosa volevi stoppare li?! Cosa?!..poi niang una barzelletta oggi ..


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang va tolto, anche per il suo bene


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

oggi un pareggio è oro colato... siamo vergognosi!


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Honda?!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang scandaloso


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Honda?!


E chi deve entrare?


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fischiare Niang non serve a niente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dovesse andare male, questi punti li ha persi montella... sosa... puah...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Abate baaaasta


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio è un obrobio


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

mancherebbe de sciglio da cambiare ma ormai la partita è finita


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come diamine si fa a tenere ancora De Sciglio in campo.. 2 punti per colpa di 'sto somaro.


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

che porcheria


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

montella cmq nn ha idea a partita in corso .. uno degli allenatori più scarsi di tutti nei cambi .. e non è un discorso solo di oggi ..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non c'e un minimo di grinta o spinta da parte nostra. Pazzesco.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che nervoso quel rigore.. lo fai e la partita finisce in goleada..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non ho più parole per defecazio


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Lapadulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Konrad (4 Dicembre 2016)

goooooooooooooollllllllll

lapadulaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeee lapaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che cavolo fa Abate?!?!?!


----------



## CIppO (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gol!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaapppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllll!!!


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lapaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma antonelli perché non gioca più? Magari un goal di testa


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimo!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapadaluaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiii!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Goooooool!!!!


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2016)

lapadulaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

grande Lapadula


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapa miooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Schism75 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grande lapadula


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie LAPADULA!!!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

Amico Lapadula.


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2016)

GRAndeee Lapaaaa


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gianluca ti amo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grande Lapa!


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Meno male che c'è sto ragazzo, mamma mia..


----------



## Alex (4 Dicembre 2016)

grande Gianluca, altro che quel danno di Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapadula già ti amo


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

non esultavo cosi da tanto!!! adesso niente cavolate please!


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alex ha scritto:


> grande Gianluca, altro che quel danno di Niang



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Meno male che c'è sto Lapadula.......


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non esultavo cosi da tanto!!! adesso niente cavolate please!



.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Facciamo spesso pena, però almeno quest'anno mi è tornata la passione per seguire le partite


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Così si stoppa una palla .. imparate nianga sosa e luigi


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

stiamo calmi adesso!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapagol!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come sempre regolarmente: VI SI INCULA


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

montella leva una punta ovviamente


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

ecco, così si fa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Persino Luiz Adriano difende meglio di De Scempio...


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque meglio così, era un rigore rubato, voglio vincere meritatamente.
> 
> Lapa non mi fare aspettare troppo



Mi quoto, 

Giusto così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che cambio èèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

4 lunghissimi minuti.... dai!


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Maledetto Locatelli


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma no... ammonito kucka, che sfiga. sarà una assenza pesante per noi contro la roma!


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Noooo kukooo noooooo


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella oggi disastroso.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che razza di idiota Kucka...


----------



## CIppO (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grave sta storia dell'ammonizione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che combinano?!?!? 
Punizione pericolosa e Kucka squalificato...


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2016)

kucka fuori all'Olimpico


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Eccola là.. Kucka ammonito. Locatelli ammazzati te e chi ti sostiene.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli dio mio quanti errori


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli sanguinosissimo...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ammonito kucka 

Tenuto fuori per 85 minuti per non farlo ammonire...


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che idiota locatelli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che idiota Montella. Assurdo. Ma che senso ha avuto mettere Kucka proprio per il finale?!?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che razza di idiota Kucka...



È colpa di quello che è Già forte come Pirlo


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Montella oggi disastroso.


?


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che razza di idiota Kucka...



Secondo me l'idiota è Locatelli qua


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli fin'ora è l'erede perfetto di Montolivo, mille mila errori davanti alla difesa ma con qualche gol in più


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2016)

De Sciglio è veramente un'ameba


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ok, sbaglio brutto di Locatelli e Kucka che fa fallo e forse da rivedere...ma Montella? Che senso ha?

Una scelta veramente stupida. Metteva Poli non ci sarebbe stato questo problema. Incredibile


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2016)

3 punti pesanti


----------



## Schism75 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che dire... un'altra botta fortunata.


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

mado' che fatica. ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiiii!! 3 punti importantissimi! ci è andata bene!


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

O ritorna la magia con la Roma, o ci aspetta una lotta estenuante per entrare in Europa League.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi veramente inguardabili, però 3 punti.
Negli anni scorsi sta partita non si vinceva.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

montella vergognoso per fortuna era il crotone dai


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ok, sbaglio brutto di Locatelli e Kucka che fa fallo e forse da rivedere...ma Montella? Che senso ha?
> 
> Una scelta veramente stupida. Metteva Poli non ci sarebbe stato questo problema. Incredibile



gli errori / orrori di montella sono quelli di mettere ancora in campo gente impresentabile come ularito e honda


----------



## LukeLike (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che senso aveva mettere Kuco ora?


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tornare sul pianeta terra dopo questa partita, imparare dagli errori (e ce ne sono stati tanti, sia da parte del mister che dei giocatori) e rimboccarsi le maniche, non si può sempre soffrire così


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che idiota Montella. Assurdo. Ma che senso ha avuto mettere Kucka proprio per il finale?!?!



Eh se non togli una punta non puoi difendere il risultato con il crotone


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa disastroso. Una versione scarsa di Ciao Mario per inconcludenza.


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo secondi in classifica con questa squadra di cessi e critichiamo Montella, bah.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang c'è da prenderlo a schiaffi oggi. Pure il rigore che l'ha calciato camminando, ma come si fa?


----------



## vitrich86 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Finita.. di buono solo i 3 punti..Montella cmq è uno scempio .. passa sempre per uno bravo che sa leggere le partite ma chi ne capisce davvero sa che non è così..


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ci vuole coraggio ad insultare Montella siamo secondi con una squadra da mezza classifica.
Capisco quando le cose vanno male sale il sangue al cervello però insomma...


----------



## folletto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sosa disastroso. Una versione scarsa di *Ciao Mario* per inconcludenza.


----------



## sette (4 Dicembre 2016)

- Molto male: Niang

- Male: Sosa, De Sciglio

- Chiaroscuro: Locatelli

- Bene: Donna, Paletta, Romagna, Pasalic, Suso, Lapadula

- Molto bene: Abate

Montella: male, perché Kucka e non Poli?


----------



## Kaw (4 Dicembre 2016)

Si sapeva che era una partita molto più difficile di quello che si pensava, a un certo punto credevo davvero non la vincessimo.
Alla fine l'abbiamo vinta, ma c'è da panchinare De Sciglio, e Sosa non capisco perchè Montella continui ad insistere così spesso.
Locatelli non può essere così sufficiente nel possesso, la palla persa che poi ha fatto ammonire Kucka è un crimine.

Ora speriamo torni Jack.


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Siamo secondi in classifica con questa squadra di cessi e critichiamo Montella, bah.



Siamo secondi grazie a Montella, ma non c'è dubbio che ultimamente e soprattutto oggi sia poco lucido.
E non penso lo sia per colpa sua, ma per tutte le intromissioni del presidente e i disordini societari.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli idolo per i due immensi gol, totalmente perdonato per l età, ma poi nel concreto non vale la metà di Montolivo OGGI. In fase difensiva si fa saltare con facilità, non fa schermo davanti la difesa. E poi...perde dei palloni allucinanti


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2016)

Come ormai da troppo tempo, bene solo i tre punti. Su De Sciglio ho finito pure gli insulti in swahili, purtroppo. Meno male che Lapadula ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco. Niang faccia pure della panchina. Male il centrocampo: Pasalic bene il gol e un passaggio per L. Adriano, per il resto purtroppo non ha lo scatto. Sosa è fuori ruolo e non si impegna. Locatelli sta sentendo la fatica o la pressione, non lo so: nelle ultime partite sta sbagliando molto; il giallo a Kucka è colpa sua e di Montella al 50%.
Ora, a Roma sperando in almeno un punto, ma la vedo male. per fortuna manca poco alla sosta di Natale.


----------



## arcanum (4 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka a differenza di poli sulle palle alte è molto forte...il crotone voleva fregarci proprio sulle palle alte mettendo il nero alto due metri.
Non ci vuole un genio a capirlo....invece è più facile dare addosso a Montella


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Senza kucka a Roma è un peccato


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Locatelli idolo per i due immensi gol, totalmente perdonato per l età, ma poi nel concreto non vale la metà di Montolivo OGGI. In fase difensiva si fa saltare con facilità, non fa schermo davanti la difesa. E poi...perde dei palloni allucinanti


*


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Senza kucka a Roma è un peccato



Lo voleva lasciare per Roma ed ha preso l'ammonizione per un errore ingenuo del Loca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque che schifezza..
Nessuno che ringrazia il presidente che ha voluto fortemente il giocatore lapadula.... Decisivo anche oggi per le sorti della squadra


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma che senso aveva mettere Kuco ora?


Concordo...grave errore di Montella...mancavano cinque minuti alla fine e serviva un ''boscaiolo'' per difendere il risultato...per questo ruolo il più indicato è Poli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

De Sciglio io non so cosa debba fare per essere odiato a morte dal Mondo, davvero. BASTA

Sosa, che ve lo dico a fare, speriamo lo trovino con una siringa nel braccio in overdose.

Locatelli oggi molto male, ma non importa, speriamo lo aiuti a crescere.

Niang un diasastro


----------



## Alex (4 Dicembre 2016)

per fortuna l'abbiamo vinta, Niang osceno; peccato per Kucka che salta la Roma


----------



## Symon (4 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie Locatelli x il giallo a Kucka. Donnarumma riparte, palla a lui che deve solo appoggiarla a qualche compagno e invece aspetta che due del Crotone dietro di lui lo recuperino...Ora va bene che il suo idolo è Montolivo, però vediamo di prendere il meglio;


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli o briscoletti....
Senza Montolivo si vince di brutto


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Da salvare solo il risultato (anche in vista dell'asfaltata di domenica prossima). Prestazione oscena, ma con questa rosa d'altronde..


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Comunque che schifezza..
> Nessuno che ringrazia il presidente che ha voluto fortemente il giocatore lapadula.... Decisivo anche oggi per le sorti della squadra



Dici serio ?
Lo hanno preso perché avevano già venduto Bacca e costava poco che poi è successo che Bacca non ha trovato l'accordo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ci servono assolutamente due esterni d'attacco ed un regista.
Troppi limiti di rosa


----------



## arcanum (4 Dicembre 2016)

Per fortuna a Roma avremo Bonaventura, Pasalic anche non mi è sembrato male, ha buon piede. Il guaio sarà difendere, non mi sorprenderei di vedere Poli in campo. Sosa deve stare in tribuna invece!


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi lapadula si è conquistato di diritto la maglia numero 9. 

11 Lapadula.


----------



## Konrad (4 Dicembre 2016)

Montella sta cavando il sangue dalle rape. Il valore medio dei singoli lo conosciamo da tempo, non da oggi. L'anno scorso questa partita l'avremmo persa 3-0.
E questo nonostante tutti i casini che girano intorno al Milan in questo periodo...ma c'è mai stato un periodo così turbolento? Ogni giorno una decina di articoli su closing, mercato, sparate presidenziali, silenzi o risolini di Fester...
Soffriamo sempre e contro chiunque ma raramente a fine battaglia usciamo sconfitti...bene così dico io!

Poi spero davvero il 13 ci sia sto benedetto closing e da gennaio si torni a ragionare da grande, iniziando a chiudere le falle della rosa e a panchinare/cacciare qualcuno...anche giovane e italiano.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sosa scioccante
Niang osceno
Locatelli acerbo
De Sciglio terzino di paese

Arbitro bestia che non aspettava altro che ammonire Kucka


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quando un giocatore che non ha nessuna qualità, non fa altro che perdere palloni, tirare malissimo, buttarsi ogni volta, montarsi il capo per 2 (e non oltre, di cui 1 per un immeritato rigore preso) sbaglia queste cose, esulti perché forse qualcuno inizia ad aprire gli occhi.
> 
> Rispetto ovviamente il tuo pensiero, ma cosa pretendi, da un troll...


Ok, questa è la tua analisi della partita odierna di Niang. Hai perfettamente ragione. Ha fatto schifo, roba da insufficienza molto grave. Ma non ha senso insultarlo e sminuirlo come fatto oggi, da te ma anche da altri. In fondo ci può stare, ci si fa prendere dalla foga della gara.

Poi, certo, è ovvio: Niang sbaglia un rigore, la gente lo offende e magicamente si esulta perché "qualcuno inizia ad aprire gli occhi". Ma per carità.

E non prendermi per il sedere dicendo che rispetti il mio pensiero: da quanto scrivi è chiaro che non è così.

Io comunque la chiudo qui, a meno di tue risposte che mi facciano prudere le dita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tra niang e Sosa abbiamo vinto in 9 vs 11, durissima


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non esultavo cosi da tanto!



+1000000000 

Visto raga che dobbiamo lottare ogni punto alla MORTE.... la verità e che abbiamo giocato MOLTO MALE!!!!

Gigio 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 5
Locatelli 6
Sosa 5
Pasalic 6
Suso 6
Niang 4
Lapadula 7 DECISIVO!

Pd. Nessuno si può dire che non sappiamo soffrirè..


----------



## Aragorn (4 Dicembre 2016)

Se a gennaio, closing o non closing, i cinesi non sganciano la grana faremo, come già ampiamente predetto, la fine dell'Inter dello scorso anno. Il che, per carità, non sarebbe nemmeno tanto male dato che l'EL è l'obiettivo massimo per questa squadra di mediocri, però buttare nel wc la possibilità di andare in Champions scialacquando il miracoloso gruzzoletto di punti guadagnati finora farebbe rabbia, molta molta rabbia


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

"""Spettacolo""" indecoroso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli poi male, forse un turno di pausa può fargli bene


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che dire... un'altra botta fortunata.



Fortunati non tanto alla fine. Abbiamo fatto schifo è vero, però abbiamo anche sbagliato un rigore e quel mano di Lapadula sulla linea involontario a togliergli il gol ancora non riesco a spiegarmelo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lapadula già ti amo


Assolutamente, idolo istantaneo!


666psycho ha scritto:


> non esultavo cosi da tanto!!! adesso niente cavolate please!


 Fai bene! perché AL DI LÀ DI TUTTO prima queste partite non le riprendevamo, ora sì.


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non è reato pensare di vedere bacca e niang per finanziare il mercato secondo me


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5
Pasalic 6,5
Locatelli 5
Sosa 4,5
Suso 6,5
Lapadula 7
Niang 4
Kucka sv
Luiz 5,5
Honda 6


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non è reato pensare di vedere bacca e niang per finanziare il mercato secondo me



Se il mercato lo fa Galliani quello è capace di indebolirci invece di rinforzarci.


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi molto male, ma.. cercando di analizzare la partita con lucidità abbiamo giocato nel nostro orario meno comodo, contro una squadra che perde sempre di misura, dopo, l'80°, da diversi turni. Nonostante la classifica il Crotone è una squadra ostica, ben messa in campo.

Poi se sbagliano totalmente partita 3 giocatori: Niang, De Sciglio (schifo totale) e Sosa non può andare bene.
Salvo un pò la prestazione orribile di Locatelli perché uno tra Falcinelli e Trotta erano fissi su di lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 6
> Paletta 6,5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



peggior partita dell'anno e tra le peggiori degli ultimi due anni.

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5.5
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 5.5
De Sciglio 4
Pasalic 6
Locatelli 4
Sosa 3
Suso 6
Lapadula 6.5
Niang 3
Kucka sv
Luiz 5,5
Honda sv


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> prestazione orribile di Locatelli



Vado controcorrente ma per me oggi Manuel ha fatto bene, poteva fare meglio ma oggi per me ha fatto bene.

Pd. Prestazione orribile di De Sciglio, Sosa e Niang.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> peggior partita dell'anno e tra le peggiori degli ultimi due anni.
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5.5
> ...



Stai scherzando vero? Se questa è una dee peggior partite del Milan negli ultimi due anni, hai la memoria davvero molto molto corta. Oppure non seguivi il Milan. Abbiamo giocato malissimo eh, ma nulla in confronto alle partite brutte del Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Locatelli poi male, forse un turno di pausa può fargli bene



il problema è, chi fai giocare??


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brutta partita, abbiamo giocato veramente male, ma ormai i giocatori sono quelli... Sosa non deve più indossare la nostra maglia, un offesa al calcio. De Sciglio un aborto. Niang non ha fatto una cosa giusta. Montella ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale e ha tardato nei cambi, Kucka poteva lasciarlo in panchina.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Partita orrenda. Per fortuna che LAPA ha messo le mani dietro alle orecchie ed ha voluto ascoltare San Siro urlare!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita orrenda. Per fortuna che LAPA ha messo le mani dietro alle orecchie ed ha voluto ascoltare San Siro urlare!!!



Bellisimo commento!!


----------



## el_gaucho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio ad insultare Montella siamo secondi con una squadra da mezza classifica.
> Capisco quando le cose vanno male sale il sangue al cervello però insomma...



Ma infatti. Certi tifosi si meritano brocchi e Inzaghi in panchina.
Lo criticano per le sostituzioni o perché fa giocare Honda e sosa. Ma avete visto chi c'è in panchina?
Abbiaiamo dovuto mettere Adriano sulla fascia perché ali di ruolo non ne abbiamo.
Essere secondi a -4 dalla juve( e se persic non segna al 94') con questa squadra qui e' un miracolo sportivo.
I giocatori sono gli stessi, la società non ne parliamo, la differenza rispetto agli ultimi anni e' l'allenatore, che sta cavando sangue dalle rape. Ma qui invece si critica. Mah


----------



## Alfabri (4 Dicembre 2016)

Appunti sparsi:
1) Un sacco di gente sostiene si sia giocato malissimo. In realtà il primo tempo è stato davvero godibile, e siamo andati sotto solo per un paio di errori individuali. Nel complesso si sono viste trame di gioco veloci, soprattutto sul lato destro del campo, che ci hanno messo in porta in più di un'occasione. Ho letto pagelle in cui si attribuiva un 6 a Suso. Per il secondo tempo mi sta bene, calato molto sotto il profilo atletico, ma nel primo tempo ha fatto il bello ed il cattivo tempo, con almeno 6 assist a Niang, dribbling e passaggi decisivi.
2) Assolutamente indecente è stato Niang, sia come spirito che come esecuzione. E' stato disintegrato da Rosi, ha calciato un rigore mollissimo, ed almeno 3 errori davanti alla porta sanguinosi. Aggiungendo che ogni gesto tecnico è una sofferenza per l'osservatore, tirate da soli le somme. Io mi auguro che qualche folle abbia voglia di sganciare soldi pesanti per questo... Lasciamo perdere gli aggettivi.
3) Montella sta facendo molto bene, ma ha delle idee molto singolari concernenti le sostituzioni. In particolare il cambio Sosa-Luigi Adriano restando sul 4-3-3 (quindi Adriano esterno d'attacco e Suso mezz'ala) dimostrano parecchia confusione o scarsa comprensione delle qualità dei suoi uomini. Il risultato sono stati 10 minuti buoni buttati, fino al cambio di Honda. Non a caso a quel punto, con il 4-2-4, si è vissuto il miglior momento del secondo tempo, anche sotto il profilo del gioco, coronato dal gol di un cattivissimo Lapadula.
4) Una delle partite più sofferte per Locatelli. Sempre in imbarazzo nel cercare compagni in avanti, si è fregiato di una lentezza nella giocata ben aldilà del repertorio del peggior Montolivo. E' stata una singola partita, ma certo non delle più dure possibili. Il ragazzo ha bisogno di maturare ancora parecchio, e soprattutto avrebbe bisogno di un vice (vero Galliani?).
5) L'auspicio vero, dopo questa partita, è che dopo questa prestazione e considerando le assenze a centrocampo, Montella abbia il coraggio di reinventarsi tatticamente per la prossima partita a Roma.


----------



## Symon (4 Dicembre 2016)

Quando Niang imparerà a non litigare con il pallone e a non giocare in ciabatte, avremo un esterno utile.
Così è tutto fumo (un pò di sostanza in interdizione) e niente arrosto.
Se dovessi fare un acquisto, imho lo farei lì.

Bonaventura come esterno e 10.000 volte più incisivo, cinico e spesso decisivo.


----------



## arcanum (4 Dicembre 2016)

Serve una rosa assortita bene, sia per caratteristiche (abbiamo giocatori fuori ruolo ovunque) che per qualità.
Fatico a capire chi se la prende on Montella per i cambi che fa...se Niang gioca da schifo (ed era palese) chi doveva mettere? 
Entra Honda, unico adattabile come esterno e tutti a lamentarsi perchè fa schifo ed è lento...come se avessimo in panchina Robben, Bale e Neymar!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> 4) Una delle partite più sofferte per Locatelli. Il ragazzo ha bisogno di maturare ancora parecchio, e soprattutto avrebbe bisogno di un vice (vero Galliani?.



Un Vice perche? Perfavore, parliamo di un ragazzo con un spirito particolare..

Manuel ha bisogno di due forse tre compagni che possano giocare a calcio..

De Sciglio? Sosa? Kucka?, Abate?


----------



## JesusHeKnows (4 Dicembre 2016)

Niang vergognoso soprattutto per il suo atteggiamento


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente ma per me oggi Manuel ha fatto bene, poteva fare meglio ma oggi per me ha fatto bene.
> 
> Pd. Prestazione orribile di De Sciglio, Sosa e Niang.



Ma come si fa a dire che ha fatto bene Locatelli oggi? Non scherziamo.


----------



## Alfabri (4 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Un Vice perche? Perfavore, parliamo di un ragazzo con un spirito particolare..
> 
> Manuel ha bisogno di due forse tre compagni che possano giocare a calcio..
> 
> De Sciglio? Sosa? Kucka?, Abate?



Semplicemente perchè non può fare il regista del milan per 35 partite alla sua prima stagione da professionista. Un allenatore DEVE poter scegliere quando testare un giovane, non deve essere COSTRETTO a farlo giocare tutte le partite. Chiunque capisca un po' di calcio sarà d'accordo sul fatto che anche Nonnolivo avrebbe gestito meglio il pressing di Falcinelli.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Appunti sparsi:
> 1) Un sacco di gente sostiene si sia giocato malissimo. In realtà il primo tempo è stato davvero godibile, e siamo andati sotto solo per un paio di errori individuali. Nel complesso si sono viste trame di gioco veloci, soprattutto sul lato destro del campo, che ci hanno messo in porta in più di un'occasione. Ho letto pagelle in cui si attribuiva un 6 a Suso. Per il secondo tempo mi sta bene, calato molto sotto il profilo atletico, ma nel primo tempo ha fatto il bello ed il cattivo tempo, con almeno 6 assist a Niang, dribbling e passaggi decisivi.
> 2) Assolutamente indecente è stato Niang, sia come spirito che come esecuzione. E' stato disintegrato da Rosi, ha calciato un rigore mollissimo, ed almeno 3 errori davanti alla porta sanguinosi. Aggiungendo che ogni gesto tecnico è una sofferenza per l'osservatore, tirate da soli le somme. Io mi auguro che qualche folle abbia voglia di sganciare soldi pesanti per questo... Lasciamo perdere gli aggettivi.
> 3) Montella sta facendo molto bene, ma ha delle idee molto singolari concernenti le sostituzioni. In particolare il cambio Sosa-Luigi Adriano restando sul 4-3-3 (quindi Adriano esterno d'attacco e Suso mezz'ala) dimostrano parecchia confusione o scarsa comprensione delle qualità dei suoi uomini. Il risultato sono stati 10 minuti buoni buttati, fino al cambio di Honda. Non a caso a quel punto, con il 4-2-4, si è vissuto il miglior momento del secondo tempo, anche sotto il profilo del gioco, coronato dal gol di un cattivissimo Lapadula.
> ...



Analisi lucidissima che condivido appieno in toto.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Appunti sparsi:
> 1) Un sacco di gente sostiene si sia giocato malissimo. In realtà il primo tempo è stato davvero godibile, e siamo andati sotto solo per un paio di errori individuali. Nel complesso si sono viste trame di gioco veloci, soprattutto sul lato destro del campo, che ci hanno messo in porta in più di un'occasione. Ho letto pagelle in cui si attribuiva un 6 a Suso. Per il secondo tempo mi sta bene, calato molto sotto il profilo atletico, ma nel primo tempo ha fatto il bello ed il cattivo tempo, con almeno 6 assist a Niang, dribbling e passaggi decisivi.
> 2) Assolutamente indecente è stato Niang, sia come spirito che come esecuzione. E' stato disintegrato da Rosi, ha calciato un rigore mollissimo, ed almeno 3 errori davanti alla porta sanguinosi. Aggiungendo che ogni gesto tecnico è una sofferenza per l'osservatore, tirate da soli le somme. Io mi auguro che qualche folle abbia voglia di sganciare soldi pesanti per questo... Lasciamo perdere gli aggettivi.
> 3) Montella sta facendo molto bene, ma ha delle idee molto singolari concernenti le sostituzioni. In particolare il cambio Sosa-Luigi Adriano restando sul 4-3-3 (quindi Adriano esterno d'attacco e Suso mezz'ala) dimostrano parecchia confusione o scarsa comprensione delle qualità dei suoi uomini. Il risultato sono stati 10 minuti buoni buttati, fino al cambio di Honda. Non a caso a quel punto, con il 4-2-4, si è vissuto il miglior momento del secondo tempo, anche sotto il profilo del gioco, coronato dal gol di un cattivissimo Lapadula.
> ...



1) concordo
2)D'accordo, ma può comunque essere utile come rincalzo, io non lo venderei.
3)Non sono d'accordo. Montella per me sbaglia nel non togliere niang subito, invece di Sosa. Dopo di che adriano è scandaloso, se proprio si vuol giocare con più riferimenti in attacco allora mettere suso trequartista e giocare con due punte e togliere Sosa e mettere Poli o Kucka per coprire. 
4)Vice? semmai un titolare. Locatelli deve essere il vice di uno forte, non il contrario. Ne ha di strada ancora da fare...
5)Per me il centrocampo e attacco a Roma deve essere per forza così: Poli Locatelli Pasalic. Bonaventura avanti al posto di niang, Lapadula centrale e Suso a destra. Stop.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè non può fare il regista del milan per 35 partite alla sua prima stagione da professionista. Un allenatore DEVE poter scegliere quando testare un giovane, non deve essere COSTRETTO a farlo giocare tutte le partite. Chiunque capisca un po' di calcio sarà d'accordo sul fatto che anche Nonnolivo avrebbe gestito meglio il pressing di Falcinelli.



Forse io non capisco nulla di calcio ma so che la fiducia e la pazienza per um ragazzo di 18 anni è una cosa fondamentale, guarda che parliamo di un sport dove si gioca in undici, io vorrei vedere una partita di Manuel come quella di oggi insieme a uno come Klaassen, poi certo con un Modric.... .... 

Secondo tu oggi un Rudy o un Badelj avrebbe fatto meglio di Locatelli?


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io vorrei non dover più leggere gente che inneggia ai giovani. 
O per lo meno non vorrei più sentire quelli che oggi stanno INSULTANDO e distruggendo gente come Niang e Locatelli che finora hanno dato un contributo ben al di là di quello che ci si potesse aspettare.
Niang oggi è stato pessimo ha sbagliato tutto quello che si poteva sbagliare e si merita un voto molto basso ma chiunque abbia mai giocato o masticato un po di calcio si accorgerebbe che è palesemente fuori condizione, attraverserà un periodo in cui dovremo aver pazienza con lui perchè considerando la sua stazza se non è in condizione per lui diventa difficile essere incisivo, e al di la di tutto ci ha provato in tutti i modi a saltare l'uomo o a fare qualcosa di utile MA NON CE LA FACEVA OGGI.
Poi mi dovrete spiegare perchè quando Niang non gioca o non è in condizione facciamo una fatica pazzesca.
Appunto anche per Locatelli che oggi non mi è piaciuto PER NIENTE, vedo già gli Avvoltoi che non aspettavano altro che buttarsi in picchiata sul cadavere del povero ragazzo alla prima partita sbagliata. L'ammonizione su Kucka è colpa sua e in generale ha sbagliato molte palle. Da quando gioca per me ha sbagliato completamente solo una partita, questa. E questo dopo averci tolto le castagne dal fuoco per qualche partita di fila, dopo averci fatto godere come maiali con la Juve a San Siro con un eurogoal che ha fatto venir giu lo stadio. 8 gennaio 1998, 18 anni.


----------



## Alfabri (4 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Forse io non capisco nulla di calcio ma so che la fiducia e la pazienza per um ragazzo di 18 anni è una cosa fondamentale, guarda che parliamo di un sport dove si gioca in undici, io vorrei vedere una partita di Manuel come quella di oggi insieme a uno come Klaassen, poi certo con un Modric.... ....
> 
> Secondo tu oggi un Rudy o un Badelj avrebbe fatto meglio di Locatelli?



La risposta te l'ho già data citando Mongolivo. Contro un avversario di livello Locatelli ci avrebbe fatto subire due gol in più. E abbiamo perso Kucka per Roma. Se l'azione deve iniziare dal basso, ci vuole rapidità di pensiero ed esecuzione in uscita. Tra l'altro ho paura che queste cose non si possano apprendere con il tempo, ma vedremo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> La risposta te l'ho già data citando Mongolivo. Contro un avversario di livello Locatelli ci avrebbe fatto subire due gol in più. E abbiamo perso Kucka per Roma. Se l'azione deve iniziare dal basso, ci vuole rapidità di pensiero ed esecuzione in uscita. Tra l'altro ho paura che queste cose non si possano apprendere con il tempo, ma vedremo.



Perfavore.. non possiamo giudicare una partita per una azione, prima di scrivere vedi un po' i numeri di Manuel oggi..

Poi certo contro un avversario di livello come la Juventus Manuel ha definitò la partita.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io vorrei non dover più leggere gente che inneggia ai giovani.
> O per lo meno non vorrei più sentire quelli che oggi stanno INSULTANDO e distruggendo gente come Niang e Locatelli che finora hanno dato un contributo ben al di là di quello che ci si potesse aspettare.
> Niang oggi è stato pessimo ha sbagliato tutto quello che si poteva sbagliare e si merita un voto molto basso ma chiunque abbia mai giocato o masticato un po di calcio si accorgerebbe che è palesemente fuori condizione, attraverserà un periodo in cui dovremo aver pazienza con lui perchè considerando la sua stazza se non è in condizione per lui diventa difficile essere incisivo, e al di la di tutto ci ha provato in tutti i modi a saltare l'uomo o a fare qualcosa di utile MA NON CE LA FACEVA OGGI.
> Poi mi dovrete spiegare perchè quando Niang non gioca o non è in condizione facciamo una fatica pazzesca.
> Appunto anche per Locatelli che oggi non mi è piaciuto PER NIENTE, vedo già gli Avvoltoi che non aspettavano altro che buttarsi in picchiata sul cadavere del povero ragazzo alla prima partita sbagliata. L'ammonizione su Kucka è colpa sua e in generale ha sbagliato molte palle. Da quando gioca per me ha sbagliato completamente solo una partita, questa. E questo dopo averci tolto le castagne dal fuoco per qualche partita di fila, dopo averci fatto godere come maiali con la Juve a San Siro con un eurogoal che ha fatto venir giu lo stadio. 8 gennaio 1998, 18 anni.







Niente da aggiungere! Forza Manuel e Forza Niang!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io vorrei non dover più leggere gente che inneggia ai giovani.
> O per lo meno non vorrei più sentire quelli che oggi stanno INSULTANDO e distruggendo gente come Niang e Locatelli che finora hanno dato un contributo ben al di là di quello che ci si potesse aspettare.
> Niang oggi è stato pessimo ha sbagliato tutto quello che si poteva sbagliare e si merita un voto molto basso ma chiunque abbia mai giocato o masticato un po di calcio si accorgerebbe che è palesemente fuori condizione, attraverserà un periodo in cui dovremo aver pazienza con lui perchè considerando la sua stazza se non è in condizione per lui diventa difficile essere incisivo, e al di la di tutto ci ha provato in tutti i modi a saltare l'uomo o a fare qualcosa di utile MA NON CE LA FACEVA OGGI.
> Poi mi dovrete spiegare perchè quando Niang non gioca o non è in condizione facciamo una fatica pazzesca.
> Appunto anche per Locatelli che oggi non mi è piaciuto PER NIENTE, vedo già gli Avvoltoi che non aspettavano altro che buttarsi in picchiata sul cadavere del povero ragazzo alla prima partita sbagliata. L'ammonizione su Kucka è colpa sua e in generale ha sbagliato molte palle. Da quando gioca per me ha sbagliato completamente solo una partita, questa. E questo dopo averci tolto le castagne dal fuoco per qualche partita di fila, dopo averci fatto godere come maiali con la Juve a San Siro con un eurogoal che ha fatto venir giu lo stadio. 8 gennaio 1998, 18 anni.



Io insisto, oggi tranne certi "episodi" Locatelli ha fatto bene.


----------



## Victorss (4 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io insisto, oggi tranne certi "episodi" Locatelli ha fatto bene.



In generale per me è stato insufficiente, ha sbagliato alcuni appoggi facili ed è stato spesso un po macchinoso nel gestire il pallone.
Poi ha commesso quell'ingenuità. In ogni caso sto parlando di una prestazione da 5, niente di trascendentale.


----------



## The P (4 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io vorrei non dover più leggere gente che inneggia ai giovani.
> O per lo meno non vorrei più sentire quelli che oggi stanno INSULTANDO e distruggendo gente come Niang e Locatelli che finora hanno dato un contributo ben al di là di quello che ci si potesse aspettare.
> Niang oggi è stato pessimo ha sbagliato tutto quello che si poteva sbagliare e si merita un voto molto basso ma chiunque abbia mai giocato o masticato un po di calcio si accorgerebbe che è palesemente fuori condizione, attraverserà un periodo in cui dovremo aver pazienza con lui perchè considerando la sua stazza se non è in condizione per lui diventa difficile essere incisivo, e al di la di tutto ci ha provato in tutti i modi a saltare l'uomo o a fare qualcosa di utile MA NON CE LA FACEVA OGGI.
> Poi mi dovrete spiegare perchè quando Niang non gioca o non è in condizione facciamo una fatica pazzesca.
> Appunto anche per Locatelli che oggi non mi è piaciuto PER NIENTE, vedo già gli Avvoltoi che non aspettavano altro che buttarsi in picchiata sul cadavere del povero ragazzo alla prima partita sbagliata. L'ammonizione su Kucka è colpa sua e in generale ha sbagliato molte palle. Da quando gioca per me ha sbagliato completamente solo una partita, questa. E questo dopo averci tolto le castagne dal fuoco per qualche partita di fila, dopo averci fatto godere come maiali con la Juve a San Siro con un eurogoal che ha fatto venir giu lo stadio. 8 gennaio 1998, 18 anni.



Bravissimo. Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Se questa è una dee peggior partite del Milan negli ultimi due anni, hai la memoria davvero molto molto corta. Oppure non seguivi il Milan. Abbiamo giocato malissimo eh, ma nulla in confronto alle partite brutte del Milan.



non ho mai perso una partita da che ho memoria del calcio.

Il mio giudizio forse è dettato dalle prestazioni di quest'anno che tutto sommato sono state positive , ma ho visto un Sosa, De Sciglio e Niang da 4 scarso e Locatelli da 5 volendo essere buoni.

Se non è giocare male così contro una squadra che è praticamente in Serie B , che non ha un solo giocatore in grado di fare due passaggi di fila allora non so che dirvi. Il Frosinone lo scorso anno non era nemmeno lontanamente scarso come questo Crotone.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> non ho mai perso una partita da che ho memoria del calcio.
> 
> Il mio giudizio forse è dettato dalle prestazioni di quest'anno che tutto sommato sono state positive , ma ho visto un Sosa, De Sciglio e Niang da 4 scarso e Locatelli da 5 volendo essere buoni.
> 
> Se non è giocare male così contro una squadra che è praticamente in Serie B , che non ha un solo giocatore in grado di fare due passaggi di fila allora non so che dirvi. Il Frosinone lo scorso anno non era nemmeno lontanamente scarso come questo Crotone.



Abbiamo praticamente dominato e abbiamo meritato la vittoria. Le partite brutte in questi anni sono state ben altre.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo praticamente dominato e abbiamo meritato la vittoria. Le partite brutte in questi anni sono state ben altre.



Ci mancherebbe altro, con questo avversario.

Per me è la seconda peggiore della stagione, dopo l'Udinese. Anche col pescara abbiamo vinto di misura ma creando di più.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro, con questo avversario.
> 
> Per me è la seconda peggiore della stagione, dopo l'Udinese. Anche col pescara abbiamo vinto di misura ma creando di più.



Invece secondo me rispetto ad altre partite abbiamo sempre mantenuto il controllo e solo per un misto di sfortuna, dabbedaggine e pochezza tecnica complessiva non abbiamo dilagato agevolmente.
Abbiamo avuto solo un momento di sterilità di gioco intorno alla metà del secondo tempo in cui Montella colpevolmente tardava a fare i cambi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> 3) Montella sta facendo molto bene, ma ha delle idee molto singolari concernenti le sostituzioni. In particolare il cambio Sosa-Luigi Adriano restando sul 4-3-3 (quindi Adriano esterno d'attacco e Suso mezz'ala) dimostrano parecchia confusione o scarsa comprensione delle qualità dei suoi uomini. Il risultato sono stati 10 minuti buoni buttati, fino al cambio di Honda. Non a caso a quel punto, con il 4-2-4, si è vissuto il miglior momento del secondo tempo, anche sotto il profilo del gioco, coronato dal gol di un cattivissimo Lapadula.



Guarda, se torni indietro nei post vedrai che io già alla fine del primo tempo avevo chesto l'entrata di L. Adriano al posto di SOsa per passare al 424, la necessità era ovvia, anche perchè si vedeva che oggi Niang era nervoso e impacciato ela cosa migliore per lui sarebbe stato proprio scatenarlo sulla fascia con meno preoccupazioni tattiche, anche il rigore l'avrei fato battere tutta la vita a Lapadula,
anche se il designato è Niang vi sono momenti del calcio che un allenatore deve saper intuire.

Detto questo considerando che parrebbe che la ragione l'abbiamo noi due, veramente pensi che Montella possa essere meno bravo di noi? io credo che la bravura di un mister come Montella sia proprio il saper vedere cose che gente normale come noi due non siamo in grado di cogliere...
Per esempio vedo che alcuni hanno assurdamente criticato l'entrata in campo di Kucka, ma era una mossa indispensabile considerando che il crotone aveva già in campo una punta molto forte dal punto di vista aereo e aveva fatto entrare anche il gigante simy, tra l'altro l'unica speranza tattica per il crotone a quel punto erano solo i cross alti in area,
insomma solo un incompetente non avrebbe fatto entrare Kucka, eppure c'è chi riesce a criticare anche di fronte a una mossa molto ovvia.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda, se torni indietro nei post vedrai che io già alla fine del primo tempo avevo chesto l'entrata di L. Adriano al posto di SOsa per passare al 424, la necessità era ovvia, anche perchè si vedeva che oggi Niang era nervoso e impacciato ela cosa migliore per lui sarebbe stato proprio scatenarlo sulla fascia con meno preoccupazioni tattiche, anche il rigore l'avrei fato battere tutta la vita a Lapadula,
> anche se il designato è Niang vi sono momenti del calcio che un allenatore deve saper intuire.
> 
> Detto questo considerando che parrebbe che la ragione l'abbiamo noi due, veramente pensi che Montella possa essere meno bravo di noi? io credo che la bravura di un mister come Montella sia proprio il saper vedere cose che gente normale come noi due non siamo in grado di cogliere...
> ...


Seguendo la tua considerazione sono incompetenti tutti gli allenatori che temendo l'entrata di un ulteriore attaccante avversario inseriscono un centrale e passano alla difesa a cinque...soluzione che avrebbe potuto benissimo adottare Montella 

Resto della mia opinione...se gli serviva un ''boscaiolo'' a centrocampo doveva inserire Poli...se temeva il ''pennellone'' entrato nel Crotone metteva un centrale e passava alla difesa a cinque....ma Kucka in diffida proprio no...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Seguendo la tua considerazione sono incompetenti tutti gli allenatori che temendo l'entrata di un ulteriore attaccante avversario inseriscono un centrale e passano alla difesa a cinque...soluzione che avrebbe potuto benissimo adottare Montella
> 
> Resto della mia opinione...se gli serviva un ''boscaiolo'' a centrocampo doveva inserire Poli...se temeva il ''pennellone'' entrato nel Crotone metteva un centrale e passava alla difesa a cinque....ma Kucka in diffida proprio no...



Ho troppo affetto per discutere con te  poi il tuo avatar è un colpo basso per i nostalgici come me 
il mio pensiero l'ho già espresso, serviva kucka, avevamo il controllo a centrocampo ma ci servivano centimetri per sicurezza, in caso di corner o punizioni,
pertanto difesa a 5 assolutamente no, al massimo Poli ma Kucka era la garanzia quasi assoluta, e in una partita così strana non si rischiano due punti quasi sicuri per una partita futura e incerta come a Roma.


----------



## J&B (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lapagol


----------



## Milo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ok, questa è la tua analisi della partita odierna di Niang. Hai perfettamente ragione. Ha fatto schifo, roba da insufficienza molto grave. Ma non ha senso insultarlo e sminuirlo come fatto oggi, da te ma anche da altri. In fondo ci può stare, ci si fa prendere dalla foga della gara.
> 
> Poi, certo, è ovvio: Niang sbaglia un rigore, la gente lo offende e magicamente si esulta perché "qualcuno inizia ad aprire gli occhi". Ma per carità.
> 
> ...



Perché non credi che rispetti il tuo pensiero?? Sei un parente di Niang??? 

I miei commenti non riguardano solo questa partita, gli salvo solo due partite di cui 1 si è procurato il rigore che non c'era, il resto (per me) o ha fatto schifo o ha fatto panca


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Romagnoli 5
Paletta 6,5
Abate 6
Locatelli 5
Pasalic 6,5
Sosa 4
Niang 4
Lapadula 7,5
Suso 6,5

Luiz Adriano 5,5
Honda 6,5
Kucka s.v.


Montella 4,5 complimenti a sottovalutare gli avversari e che non si venga più a dire che si pensi partita dopo partita (vedi Kucka, ci sta bene, anzi, benissimo)


----------



## mistergao (5 Dicembre 2016)

Male, ma proprio male. Una partita come questa era da vincere facile, diciamo un 3-0 dopo un primo tempo giocato con la bava alla bocca, di modo da rilassarsi nella ripresa. E invece sono entrati in campo svagati, probabilmente pensando al referendum o al panettone senza canditi, rischiando così una figuraccia colossale. Non è questo l'atteggiamento che porta a vincere i campionati o le coppe, questo è l'atteggiamento che porta a sprecare le grandi occasioni.
Tra le partite con Pescara, Palermo, Empoli e Crotone sono arrivati 12 punti, ovvero ciò che doveva essere, ma il passo avanti nel gioco e nella mentalità non c'è stato, lasciando così l'idea ce questa squadra vada avanti più per colp0i di fortuna (e/o dei singoli) che per reali meriti.
Stasera mi faccio uno screenshot della classifica, che a mio parere non sarà più così bella da quì a fine campionato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Dicembre 2016)

Non capisco come si possa parlare di "quando finirà la fortuna del Milan?", davvero. Il Milan ha giocato male ma ha vinto meritatamente, su questo non si discute. La classifica è meravigliosa, e con questa vittoria il terzo posto è assicurato almeno per un'altra partita indipendentemente dal risultato.


----------



## fra29 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Diciamo che ormai è lampante che per noi è più facile preparare e far male all'avversario in una partita contro la Juve piuttosto con la piccola che gioca corta e ti lascia l'80% del possesso palla. 2/3 degli attaccanti rendono meglio in contropiede, Centrocampo troppo poco tecnico, De Sciglio e Abate che l'ultimo galoppata vincente l'hanno fatta negli allievi, mettiamoci Bonaventura assente e questo Milan può anche soffrire con l'Ancona di Jardel.
Montella si merita davvero un'ala, un mezz'ala tecnica è un terzino/centrale dai piedi buoni per inseguire questo sogno.
Davvero un delitto far morire tutto con un mercato nullo.
Aspettiamo e preghiamo


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2016)

Partita vinta soffrendo ma meno male che l'abbiamo vinta.
Giornata difficile perchè coloro dai quali ci si aspettava il guizzo erano in giornata decisamente 'no'.
Non so come si sia mosso in settimana niang ma se mister montella lo aveva visto in queste condizioni non era da mandare in campo. E non parlo del rigore : lento, pesante, macchinoso, poco lucido e con idee confuse.
Come spesso accade questo giocatore ancora non ha trovato il giusto equilibrio tra tecnica e potenza.
La squadra però pur in difficoltà mi è piaciuta perchè ci ha creduto fino alla fine. I mezzi poi sono quelli che sono. Non dobbiamo mai perdere di vista la nostra dimensione. 
Vincere però con metà squadra che non arriva alla sufficienza in pagella è un bel segnale.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2016)

Queste partite sono fondamentali, perché ci ricordano tutti i limiti della nostra squadra e il miracolo che l'allenatore e i giocatori stanno facendo.


----------



## zlatan (5 Dicembre 2016)

E pensare che se avessimo mercato a gennaio potevamo davvero sognare. E invece con quei 2 maledetti ci toccherà soffrire ancora


----------

